# Someone was selling probiotics?



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Everyone, 

Sorry to start a new thread on this but I can't find the original posting or even remember who posted about it. Someone was offering to sell 1 lb bags of probiotics and I'm interested in knowing if they are still selling them. They had mentioned that the probiotics only came in 100 lb. bags. I just have a couple of questions. 1) will you ship them to Canada and 2) would they survive the trip here intact? Meaning, would the bacteria remain "alive" during the trip since the bag was already opened and exposed to air. I am currently using human grade probiotic gel caps and dosing my birds individually. However reading further about probiotics today, it seems that certain strains are more beneficial to certain species of animals than others are. This person said that they had excellent results using this product so I'm interested in this brand. I think I'm going to start giving my birds probiotics every day because I really believe that this is a proponent to excellent health in pigeons. You cannot overdose on acidophilous so I'm thinking that daily doses are the way to go.


Thanks,


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*probiotics*

Lee here, 
Its the way to go i am convinced ! i use a product called acid pak 4way X2 it has a good probiotic that is for birds and it also has a food grade acid which will add acidity to the crop and gut.I am sure there are these products in canada and shipping shouldnt be a problem . Rabbit fanciers are using this acid pak so ya might check with them on the net ..do a google for livestock concepts and they sell acid pak also there is a product called fast track made for horses but is quite good on pigeon feed .Keep in mind that a probiotic wont cure an illness but if you start with a healthy bird then it can only make it healthier..........................


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Brad,

It was Bruce who was selling them....I have found the thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9062

Linda


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Brad,

I still have 10 - 1-lb bags of Bio-Mos left at $3 each and will ship to Canada. 1-lb will do about 135-270 lbs of feed. If you are anyone else is interested just e-mail me off list and I'll fix you up.

Just a note on probiotics... Dr. Wim Peters, a S. African vet who races pigeons, recommends more than 1 probiotic for pigeons. I like Bio-Mos for the feed daily and ProBios in the water 2x a week. There's quite a few on the market, however.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Lee, Lin and Bruce for the information. I might be in touch then Bruce about the probiotics. I'm always looking to improve things with the birds


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lee said:


> Keep in mind that a probiotic wont cure an illness but if you start with a healthy bird then it can only make it healthier..........................



This is exactly what I'm counting on Lee The birds are all healthy now and I want to keep it that way and make sure their health stays where it is, or improves.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Probiotic package*

This is the package I use, developed especially for pigeons. My birds have enjoyed very good health since they've been on this system. It's expensive initially, but lasts a long time. http://www.ctlloft.com/

It consists of the "Acid Pak 4-way" someone else mentioned, a trace mineral supplement and a powdered food additive that contains, I believe, probiotics, and Brewer's yeast in addition to other supplements. It comes with extensive literature explaining its use and benefits.

I gave a pair of pigeons to a friend of my husband's last year and he decided some months later that he couldn't keep them after all, so I took them back. I was surprised when I saw the hen; her color had faded and she almost didn't look like the same bird, though she was otherwise healthy. A few months back in our loft, on the supplements, and she looked like herself again. In addition to general good health, my birds have beautiful, healthy feathers and rich coloring. I suspect the trace minerals have something to do with it. 

The theory behind the use of probiotics is that you build up the good gut bacteria so that bad bacteria (such as e. coli) can't get a foothold in the bird's gut. I have to say that in the two years we've been using these products, the only pigeon I've had with a bacterial infection was a hen with birth defects and a compromised immune system. It's important that if you do have to treat a pigeon with antibiotics, you follow up the treatment with probiotics to restore the beneficial gut bacteria.


----------

